# Fixed sink and toilet!



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Been bugging SO to fix the sink and toilet in the kids bathroom for nearly a week. City boy I guess thinks it'll disappear?  Anyway, I got irritated and took the screen thingy off the sink and it was completely clogged with dirt. Took off the hose that delivers water to the toilet and ended up clearing dirt and tiny leaf pieces out of it and it ran just fine.
We have spring water, which comes from a line about a quarter mile away. Its pretty crude, just a dam made with rocks and a screen stuck over a big pipe. The big pipe has several other lines connected from it, which go to about ten families downhill. 
The day the sink and toilet first quit working, our water was off for awhile, but I kept seeing a nearby farmer's truck heading up the dirt road to the reservoir, so I figured he was cleaning it out, which he does every couple months especially in the fall when the water pressure gets low from leaves over the screen.
In the seven years since I had this trailer here I've never had that happen. I'd like to know what that moron did!
Ok, rant over lol.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, one of the farmers we share water with has a busted pipe at his house and has been working on it every day for a week. Problem is he's been cutting off ALL the water, not just his line. I share a line with a lady who has a pump installed with her line because her house is uphill. 
Farmer burned up her 400 dollar pump when he cut off all the water. 
So now she's built a box with a padlock around our water shutoff. I shouldn't have any more water issues.
I do have to resist the urge to pepper the back of his pickup with buckshot for making my life hell for nearly a week, however...


----------

